# Fountain Pen Book suggestion?



## MartinPens (Dec 28, 2012)

I got a $25 Amazon gift card and was thinking of getting a book on fountain pens with an emphasis on history, function?, collecting, styles/types....

Is there a "fountain pen bible" of sorts that I need to be looking for?  What is your favorite? There's seems to be a lot out there. I would mostly like a combo of different types of fountain pens/history and what to look for if I were to start collecting. I may end up with more than one book - I usually do when I look for just one!

Thanks for the input.

P.S. Anyone going to the L.A. Pen Show this year?? (will likely start a new thread for that question)

Martin


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Fountain Pens Past & Present by Paul Erano


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2012)

I just saw that they only have one in the resellers used at $54.00. I bought mine two years ago and bought one for another member here new for less than $30.00 directly from Amazon. But even at $54 used still a good buy because the boo is so good and hundreds of color photos. link to the $54 ONE:
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Fountain Pens Past & Present


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 28, 2012)

Pendemonium - Fountain Pens, Pencils, Inkwells, Stationery, and other Writing Equipment for Fountain Pen Enthusiasts

Martin many books to choose from but if you want a book about repairing fountain pens there is the bible or else known as "da Book" and is only $20. See section on REFERENCE BOOKS.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 28, 2012)

Da Book is really only good for repairing vintage pens. If you can get your hands on Paul's book it is probably your best all around book with good history and some of the best photos. You might try contacting Paul direct on his web site to see if he has any left. Most of the books are quite expensive and his book is a bargin even at $54. One of the books that we have been trying to get was over $400 and was specific to Pelikan.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Martin, take Mike's advise and go to his site and you can pick one up for $25 plus $5 shipping and he'll even sign it. I know you wanted to use you gigt cert from amazon but @ $30 you'll still have you Cert. and have the book.:
Paul's Books


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm on it!


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how they can go for so much on Amazon when he sells them for $30 on his sight. ???  It certainly looks like he has them available. I ordered one and sent him an email.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 3, 2013)

MartinPens said:


> I got a $25 Amazon gift card and was thinking of getting a book on fountain pens with an emphasis on history, function?, collecting, styles/types....
> 
> Is there a "fountain pen bible" of sorts that I need to be looking for?  What is your favorite? There's seems to be a lot out there. I would mostly like a combo of different types of fountain pens/history and what to look for if I were to start collecting. I may end up with more than one book - I usually do when I look for just one!
> 
> ...



Let's go, who's driving?? 

John


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 7, 2013)

MartinPens said:


> I'm not sure how they can go for so much on Amazon when he sells them for $30 on his sight. ???  It certainly looks like he has them available. I ordered one and sent him an email.



The answer to this is that his book is sold out and no longer in print. He has not removed the link from his site. I purchased it via Paypal from his site and he sent me a full refund. I emailed him and suggested he remove the link. I will look and see what kind of prices I can find and if I want to she'll out the money.
Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 7, 2013)

I found it on ebay for  $20  with free shipping
New Copy Fountain Pens Past Present by Paul Erano 1999 Hardcover 1574321102 | eBay

I just ordered it. but there are others


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Steve!
I also got a PM from Penultimate and link to Alibris.com which had great prices.
I have ordered a couple different fountain pen books and appreciate the advice and help. Thanks

Regards

Martin


----------



## chrisk (Jan 8, 2013)

Along with Amazon.com (in this case too expensive), Abebooks.com and Alibris.com are websites to visit. I got mine from a US vendor through Abebooks.com.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 8, 2013)

I just saw this thread today and when to Amazon to check out the offerings and found one used-very good condition for 17.95. 

Don't bother going to look for it though, it's on way to my address :biggrin: and the next one up is $48. I looked at the book some time back but decided to hold off on purchasing until I had the funds. Since it's out of print now it seemed like I better pick it while the opportunity was there. 

But I didn't post this to brag about nabbing it, I wanted to point out to everyone to keep looking, the used ones will come and go so if you'd like it, just keep checking back regularly (and other places).


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 8, 2013)

Good find. I got mine for around $25 including shipping.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 10, 2013)

When shopping for the book FP Past and Present, pay attn to Published date. Orig was 1999, and 2nd edition was 2004.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 10, 2013)

How do the editions differ?


----------



## onewaywood (Jan 10, 2013)

Martin I just checked out that book from my local Library,after a week or so you could say you lost it and pay face value,now me I would never do that..dam that hurts just kidding it is a great book and yes lots of photos.I did run across an add in Pen World a few months ago it talked about a asian book that coming out but it was $ 300.00 if I had the money I would buy that one in a heart beat.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 10, 2013)

MartinPens said:


> How do the editions differ?



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This deluxe second  edition has been expanded and reformatted to be almost one third larger  than the first edition, a book that is already regarded as one of the  most authoritative and entertaining books on the subject of pen  collecting. Outlining eight major manufacturers and their classic model  pens, the book is colorfully illustrated with photos and advertisements.  You will find current collector values; new photographs including  hundreds of additional vintage and contemporary writing instruments; new  tips on buying, selling, and trading; and a new 'Collectibility Status  Chart' identifying over 100 brands and models of fountain pens and their  relative values. In addition, there are new sections on individual  artisans and their unique creations and a revised section on  contemporary manufacturers, double the size of the first edition.  Discussions are included on building your collections, storage and  display, refurbishing and repair, paper and inks, and valuing your pens.  2004 values.[/FONT]


----------

